# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Sony perd ses OS - 2

## Grand_Maître_B

_"un bon chien vaut mieux qu'au pieu avec Laura"_, disent les hommes qui préfèrent un lévrier à une levrette.

_"Un bon chien vaut mieux, sinon, Sony tu l'auras"_ disent les hommes qui préfèrent leur PS3 avec la partition linux Yellow Dog.

Car, nous le savons, attention ça glisse, depuis un update de la console du 1er avril, Sony a viré la possibilité qui était offerte au consommateur d'installer une partition yellow dog sur la console.

Les consommateurs ont hurlé au scandale, et tandis que nous nous interrogions de concert avec Johnny sur la légalité de cette action, certains ont déclenché aux USA des class action contre Sony.

Cette dernière société vient de répondre à ces actions:

Si on écarte les arguments de pure procédure, on peut retenir que, pour sa défense, Sony indique principalement que : 

- Le consommateur ne pouvait légitimement s'attendre à ce que la possibilité d'installer l'OS Yellow Dog lui soit offerte à vie,

- Plusieurs années se sont écoulées entre la mise en vente de la PS3 et le retrait de la possibilité d'installer l'OS Yellow Dog et, par conséquent, lorsqu'au moment de la mise en vente, Sony vantait la possibilité de pouvoir installer le Yellow Dog, elle n'a pas menti aux consommateurs,

- Le contrat de licence accepté par le consommateur lui octroie une licence, comme son nom l'indique, et non un droit de propriété et que, cette licence prévoit la possibilité pour SONY de changer unilatéralement les fonctionnalités de sa console. 

On verra ce que la justice ricaine en pensera ; mais, rappelons que, si un Tribunal français était saisi de l'affaire, le débat tournerait autour de l'article R. 132-1 du Code de la consommation qui dispose que _"Dans les contrats conclus entre des professionnels et des non-professionnels ou des consommateurs, sont de manière irréfragable présumées abusives[...] et dès lors interdites, les clauses ayant pour objet ou pour effet de : 3° Réserver au professionnel le droit de modifier unilatéralement les clauses du contrat relatives à sa durée, aux caractéristiques ou au prix du bien à livrer ou du service à rendre;"_

La clause du contrat de licence, qui veut que le consommateur soit réputé acquiescer à la possibilité que se réserve Sony, unilatéralement, de modifier les configurations et fonctionnalités de la PS3, apparaît nulle et donc non écrite et vous pourriez tenter de vous plaindre en justice de cette décision prise par Sony, unilatéralement, de virer le chien jaune.

Mais je doute, vu le peu de dommages et intérêts que la justice française pourrait être amenée à verser à ce titre, que la question ne reste à jamais théorique.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## StrangeLove

Intentons donc un procès a Sony en France.

Consommateurs palmipèdes, unissons nous contre les conditions abusives! :haha:

----------


## Super Menteur

Sinon juste une précision, le "Yellow Dog" dont on parle est une distribution Linux. Mais il en existe d'autres, du coup la phrase "Sony a viré la possibilité qui était offerte au consommateur d'installer une partition yellow dog sur la console." est fausse, il faudrait plutôt parler de Linux ou même mieux, de la possibilité d'installer un OS alternatif en général.

Après j'imagine que la confusion vient du fait que la plainte porte exclusivement sur Yellow Dog non ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Sinon juste une précision, le "Yellow Dog" dont on parle est une distribution Linux. Mais il en existe d'autres, du coup la phrase "Sony a viré la possibilité qui était offerte au consommateur d'installer une partition yellow dog sur la console." est fausse, il faudrait plutôt parler de Linux ou même mieux, de la possibilité d'installer un OS alternatif en général.
> 
> Après j'imagine que la confusion vient du fait que la plainte porte exclusivement sur Yellow Dog non ?


Exact.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Mais je doute, vu le peu de dommages et intérêts que la justice française pourrait être amenée à verser à ce titre, que la question ne reste à jamais théorique.


C'est la justice française qui paye les dommages et intérêts ?  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> de manière irréfragable


Chaque semaine, découvre un nouveau mot avec Grand_Maître_B et la législation française ! 

En tous cas c'est toujours un petit délice de lire du GMB.  :;):

----------


## AiZ

@Dark Fread

J'avais déjà la chance (?) de connaître le mot, vu sur le blog de Super Pédant Man. Son exemple est d'ailleurs savoureux...

----------


## Anonyme210226

La justice française estime les dommages et intérêts en fonction de du préjudice subi, la justice américaine les calcule de manière à inciter le coupable à ne plus recommencer. Du coup, gros $$$ à prévoir quand on s'attaque (légitimement) à une riche société aux Etats-Unis.

----------


## sigzegv

Mais ca sert a quoi d'installer linux sur sa PS3 ? yellow dog ca gere les manette sans fils et les jeux ps3 ? ( je veux pas troller je veux vraiment savoir )

----------


## perverpepere

> Mais ca sert a quoi d'installer linux sur sa PS3 ? yellow dog ca gere les manette sans fils et les jeux ps3 ? ( je veux pas troller je veux vraiment savoir )


Paraitrai que des universités Américaine se servent de PS3 avec le chien jaune comme unité de calcul.

----------


## George Sable

> il faudrait plutôt parler de *GNU/*Linux ou même mieux, de la possibilité d'installer un OS alternatif en général.


:fixed:

----------


## Hell Pé

> Mais je doute, vu le peu de dommages et intérêts que la justice  française pourrait être amenée à verser à ce titre, que la question ne  reste à jamais théorique.


D'un point de vue "réparation", certes. Mais si "modifier unilatéralement la console parce que le consommateur n'en a pas la propriété" se transforme en "briquer les Wii softmodées quand on veut lancer des jeux neufs dessus" par exemple, ça donne plus de profondeur à la question. La propriété du consommateur sur ses appareils connectés est-elle vouée à disparaître ? Et si oui, comment pourra-il être protégé des contrats de licence des constructeurs ? Comme pourra-il prouver que c'est la faute à un fait unilatéral du constructeur si son engin cesse brusquement de marcher, ou lui bouffe toutes ses données perso ? Ça me paraît tout de même délicat.

----------


## skyblazer

> Mais ca sert a quoi d'installer linux sur sa PS3 ? yellow dog ca gere les manette sans fils et les jeux ps3 ? ( je veux pas troller je veux vraiment savoir )


Ca tourne en alternance avec l'OS de la PS3. Sur l'OS de la PS3, avant la mise à jour alakon, on avait une option pour démarrer un autre OS.
Et ça ne gérait pas les manettes PS3, mais c'était dejà un Linux (en architecture PPC toutefois ...)

Et pour les intéressés, Yellow Dog Linux n'est pas apparu avec la PS3, il s'agit d'une distribution Linux pour architecture PPC.

----------


## zabuza

Que de questions pour pas grand chose finalement. Installer ( j'aurais envie de dire, bricoler une installation ) un OS sur une PS3 n'est pas un plus, de mon point de vue j'entends.

----------


## Nieur

Ce genre de clause ne serait pas considérée comme léonine en France ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ce genre de clause ne serait pas considérée comme léonine en France ?


....Toi, tu n'as pas lu la news. C'est très mal.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ce genre de clause ne serait pas considérée comme léonine en France ?


Mhh y'a pas trop de rapport avec un contrat de société là...  ::huh::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> D'un point de vue "réparation", certes. Mais si "modifier unilatéralement la console parce que le consommateur n'en a pas la propriété" se transforme en "briquer les Wii softmodées quand on veut lancer des jeux neufs dessus" par exemple, ça donne plus de profondeur à la question. La propriété du consommateur sur ses appareils connectés est-elle vouée à disparaître ? Et si oui, comment pourra-il être protégé des contrats de licence des constructeurs ? Comme pourra-il prouver que c'est la faute à un fait unilatéral du constructeur si son engin cesse brusquement de marcher, ou lui bouffe toutes ses données perso ? Ça me paraît tout de même délicat.


Là tu parles d'un truc un peu différent. Nintendo n'a pas offert la possibilité de softmoder sa console à la base. En plus je pense que ce serait considéré comme un contournement de mesure technique de protection, ce qui est illégal (je crois, je m'y perd un peu entre ce qui est proposé et ce qui est appliqué).
Et peut être que j'ai raté quelque chose, mais je n'ai pas vu de cas où nintendo brick volontairement les consoles softmodées. Tu ne parlerais pas plutôt de problème de compatibilité entre les mises à jour et les consoles modifiées ? Si c'est ça, je ne vois pas trop comment on pourrait tenir nintendo comme responsable, il ne peut pas prévoir ses mises à jour en fonction des modifications non officielles qu'il peut y avoir sur ses consoles.
Je dis ça comme ça, je n'y connait rien en droit.

----------


## Hell Pé

> Si c'est ça, je ne vois pas trop comment on pourrait tenir nintendo comme responsable, il ne peut pas prévoir ses mises à jour en fonction des modifications non officielles qu'il peut y avoir sur ses consoles.


Sauf lorsque la mise à jour a pour seul et unique but de dégommer les machines modifiées (ce qui est pas très dur à prouver : c'est le seul effet visible de la plupart des updates Wii). Concrètement il s'agit de désinstaller l'Homebrew Channel et tout ce qu'il s'ensuit, mais la mise à jour procède à la brute et peut conduire au briquage de la machine. Dans les deux cas, la MàJ a pour objectif de détruire des données. J'ignore si le droit justifie cet objectif ou pas, je me demande juste si c'est pleinement acceptable en opportunité.

----------


## Dark Fread

> nous le savons, attention ça glisse


En fait je viens de comprendre. :suisse:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Sauf lorsque la mise à jour a pour seul et unique but de dégommer les machines modifiées (ce qui est pas très dur à prouver : c'est le seul effet visible de la plupart des updates Wii). Concrètement il s'agit de désinstaller l'Homebrew Channel et tout ce qu'il s'ensuit, mais la mise à jour procède à la brute et peut conduire au briquage de la machine. Dans les deux cas, la MàJ a pour objectif de détruire des données. J'ignore si le droit justifie cet objectif ou pas, je me demande juste si c'est pleinement acceptable en opportunité.


Oui les mises à jour essayent de boucher les failles et de désinstaller les trucs qui ont été installés par leur biais. Mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que nintendo diffuse des mises à jour qui visent à rendre hors services les consoles qui ont utilisé ces failles.
Est ce que nintendo a le droit de désinstaller ces données après coup ? C'est vrai qu'on peut se poser la question. Mais bon, je pense qu'on est pas vraiment dans le cadre de la news où là, il s'agit vraiment d'une feature désactivée.

----------


## laskov

> Mais ca sert a quoi d'installer linux sur sa PS3 ? yellow dog ca gere les manette sans fils et les jeux ps3 ? ( je veux pas troller je veux vraiment savoir )


A beaucoup de chose:

- la PS3 devenait un vrai centre multimédia (video musique image (meme les fichier MKV étais lut sans soucis)

- On pouvait ce passer de l'exécrable étron qu'est le navigateur web interne de la ps3 qui n'est meme pas fichu de lire une page web de maniére correct (pour anecdote il arrive a faire pire que IE6 en son temps  :tired:  ) en installant l'ami panda de feu (firefox) ou chromium etc...

- L'utilisation de soft de productivité (creation musicale, graphique, traitement de texte) étais possible...

Bref un vrai mini pc connecté a sa TV.

Perso je compter pour ma part me faire une station mame pour joué au borne d'arcade et au émulateur sur la tv 82cm mais j'peut plus...  ::'(: 

Sinon il étais possible de booter sur la ps3 en elle meme pour les jeux PS3 et ou de booter linux selon l'usage qu'on avait a un moment donné.

----------


## Wobak

> A beaucoup de chose:
> 
> - la PS3 devenait un vrai centre multimédia (video musique image (meme les fichier MKV étais lut sans soucis)


Heu j'ai pas linux d'installé sur ma PS3 et ça marche très bien quand même les MKV hein... J'ai même revendu mon popcorn hour parce qu'il ne me sert plus à rien du coup..

----------


## laskov

Oui mais faut passer par un pc pour lire les MKV avec linux c'était direct.

et on pouvait aussi passer les divx récalcitrant qu'elle ne passe pas

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Heu j'ai pas linux d'installé sur ma PS3 et ça marche très bien quand même les MKV hein... J'ai même revendu mon popcorn hour parce qu'il ne me sert plus à rien du coup..


T'a de la chance, tout mes MKV HD ne marchent plus sur la ps3.
Même en passant par le PS3 MEDIA CENTER.

----------


## Dark Fread

Sinon il me semble que la màj emmerdait aussi l'armée américaine qui se servait de plusieurs PS3 linkées, sous Linux, pour en faire un petit supercalculateur. 
Apparemment Sony s'en fout... Après, c'est vrai qu'ils n'ont probablement par vraiment besoin de PS3 à jour.

----------

